# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya'nın yeni stratejisi ve Türkiye

## anau

ümit üZDAĞ 

Rusyağnın yeni stratejisi ve Türkiye (1) 
Amerikan ve Avrupa kökenli bazı kaynaklarda son aylarda artan bir şekilde Türkiyeğnin Rusya ve İran ile büyük bir yakınlaşma içinde olduğu ve ABD/ABğden uzaklaştığı ileri sürülüyor. Bu tezin doğruluğunu sınamak için önce Rusya ve İranğın son yıllarda izlediği politikaları incelemek, sonra Türkiye ile Rusya ve İran arasındaki ilişkileri çok boyutlu ve uzun vadeli olarak tahlil etmek gerekmektedir. SSCBğnin çöküşünden sonra Rusya, Yeltsin döneminde bir sarsıntı ve çok boyutlu çözülme dönemi yaşamıştır. Bu, sadece Yeltsinğin içkiciliği ile açıklanması mümkün olan bir süreç değildir. 
Bu süreç, Yeltsinğin Rus devleti içinde varılan bir uzlaşma sonucunda iktidarı Putinğe devretmesi ile sona ermiştir. Putinğin iktidarı, üin örneğini benimseyerek otoriter yönetim ve ekonomik kalkınmadan yana bir tercih koymuştur; Rus devletinin otoriter ve merkeziyetçi güçlerinin iktidarını temsil etmektedir. Putin, 1990ğlarda gerçekleşen vahşi liberalizmin sonuçlarını ortadan kaldırmaya başlamıştır. Devlet içinde devlet olan mafya-kapitalist karışımı yapılar devletin denetimi altına alınmışlardır. Merkezden uzaklaşan özerk bölgelerin yetkileri kısıtlanmıştır. Polis ve istihbaratın gücü artmıştır. Petrol, doğalgaz ve hammadde fiyatlarında gerçekleşen artma, Putinğin ekonomik atılımlarını kolaylaştırmıştır. Rusya son beş yılda yüzde 7ğlik bir kalkınma hızını yakalamış, 2000ğde 1170 Dolar olan kişi başına gelir 2004ğde 3400 Dolara çıkmıştır. 
İçerde toparlanmayı gerçekleştiren Rusya tekrar imparatorluk geleneği arayışı içine girmiştir. Rus devleti içinde iki farklı güç olan askeri-sanayi kompleksi ile enerji kompleksi bu konuda ortaya farklı stratejiler koymuşlardır. Askeri-sanayi kompleksi, Rus ordusuna ve istihbaratına dayalı, örtülü operasyon ve askeri istila tehdidi arasında gidip gelen güç politikalarını öne çıkarmayı önermiştir. Rus enerji sektörü ise daha çok Rusyağnın ğyumuşak güçğ unsurlarına dayalı bir stratejiyi savunmuştur.
Putin bu arayış içinde, enerji sektörünün temsilcisi olan eski başbakan Anatoli üubakisğin ğliberal imparatorluk stratejisiğ adını verdiği stratejiyi kabul etmiş ve uygulamaya başlamıştır. Bu stratejinin ilk hedefi, Rusyağnın önce eski SSCB ülkelerini Rusyağya bağlaması, ikinci aşamada bunun ötesinde bir etkinlik kazanmaktır. ğLiberal imparatorluk stratejisiğ, küreselleşmeden çok şey öğrenmiş bir stratejidir. 
Rusya, üubakisğe göre eski SSCB ülkeleri başta olmak üzere çevre ülkelerde 1) doğal gaz dağıtım şebekesini, 2) Elektrik dağıtım şebekesini, 3) bankacılık sektörünü, 4) demiryolu ulaşım ağını, 5) telekominikasyon ağını Rus şirketleri aracılığı ile kapitalist ekonominin kuralları içinde ancak bir devlet stratejisi çerçevesinde ele geçirmelidir. Rusya, ayrıca Rusçağnın eski SSCB bölgesinde temel kültür ve konuşma dili olması için çalışmalıdır bu stratejiye göre. 
Moskova, son birkaç yıldan buyana saldırgan bir şekilde liberal imparatorluk stratejisini uygulamaktadır. Bu stratejinin önemli bir parçası da Rusyağnın sahip olduğu 12 trilyon dolar değerindeki doğal gaz rezervleridir. Moskova, Rus doğal gazına bağlı ülkeler üzerinde doğal gaz fiyatlarını artırarak veya keserek çok etkili bir baskı oluşturabiliyor. Rusya, Ukraynağya sattığı doğal gazı keserek, Batı yanlısı Yulya Timeşenko hükümetini devirmiş, Rus yanlısı Yanukoviçğin iktidara gelmesini sağlamıştı. Bugünlerde Moskovağya kafa tutan Batı yanlısı Gürcistanğı baskı altına almak için Rusya doğal gazın 1000 metreküpünün fiyatını 110 dolardan 235 Dolara çıkardı. Bu kriz sırasında Türkiyeğye gelen Gürcistan Cumhurbaşkanı, Türkiyeğden doğalgaz isteyince, Moskova derhal Ankarağya ğbenden aldığın doğalgazı Gürcistanğa satamazsınğ mesajını yolladı.
Rusya, Rusya yanlısı Belorusyağyı bile baskı altına almak için doğalgaz fiyatlarını kullanıyor. ünce Beloruslar için fiyat 200 dolara çıkarıldı, sonra 110 dolara indirildi ve 80 doları nakit geri kalanı ise Belorus doğalgaz şirketinin hisse senetleri olarak talep edildi Moskova tarafından. Rusya, 11 Eylülğden sonra Ukrayna, Moldova, Kafkasya ve Türkistanğa yerleşmek isteyen ABDğye karşı da bir savunma stratejisi geliştirdi. Ukraynağda Batı etkisi dengelendi ve Ukrayna, NATOğya girmek istemediğini açıkladı. Moldovağnın Transdinyeper bölgesi Moldovağdan ayrılma sürecini başlattı. 

Rusyağnın yeni stratejisi ve Türkiye (2) 
Rusya toparlanıyor. Türkistanğda da ABD karşısında bir Rus ilerlemesi görülüyor. üzbekistan ABD ile ilişkilerini soğuttu ve Moskovağyı denge unsuru olarak kullanmaya başladı. Moskova, üzbekistanğa ucuz fiyat ile silah satmaya başladı ve beraber üinğe satmak üzere nakliye uçağı üretmeye başladı. Kırgızistanğda ABD gerçek bir zemin kazanamadı. Türkmenbaşığnın ölümü ile birlikte Türkmenistan doğalgazı için yeni bir mücadele başlayacak. Kafkasya, Rusyağnın daha az başarılı olduğu bir bölge oldu. Türkiyeğnin yaptığı ön hazırlıktan sonra Gürcistanğa giren ABDğyi bu ülkede tutan kendi başarıları değil, Rusyağnın hataları oldu. 
Rusyağnın Acaristan, Abhazya ve Güney Osetyağyı Gürcistan üzerinde baskı aracı olarak kullanma politikası Gürcü halkını Rus karşıtı bir zeminde tutuyor. Gürcistan, Acaristanğda Rus yanlısı yönetimi devirdi, Osetyağya askeri harekat düzenledi. Tiflis bir yandan Rusyağnın Dünya Ticaret Teşkilatına üyeliğini veto edeceğini söylerken öte yandan beş Rus subayını casusluk suçlaması ile tutukladı. 2008 yılı içinde Gürcistanğdaki bütün Rus askeri üsleri kapatılmış olacak. Böylece Ruslar Güney Kafkasyağda bir tek Ermenistanğda askeri üsse sahip olacaklar. Tiflisğin bu politikalarına karşı Rusyağnın Gürcüleri Rusyağdan sınır dışı etme politikaları uygulanınca Moskova Gürcistanğdaki etkisini büyük ölçüde yitirdi. 
Ancak Rusların Kafkaslarda da pes ettiğini söylemek mümkün değil. Bazı strateji çevreleri Gürcistanğda etkisini kaybeden Rusyağnın 2008ğden itibaren Azerbaycan üzerinde yoğun baskı uygulayabileceğini ileri sürüyorlar. Hatta aynı çevreler Baküğnün elektriğini sağlayan Barmek adlı Türk firmasının anlaşmasına Azeri hükümetinin 1 Ocak 2007 itibarı ile son vermesinin sözleşmenin birkaç yıl içinde Ruslara devredilmesinin hazırlığı olarak görüyorlar. Rusyağda çalışan ve kazançlarından 4-5 milyar dolar her sene Baküğye yollayan 2 milyon Azeri Türküğnün de Bakü üzerinde Rusya için bir baskı aracı olduğu ifade ediliyor. 
Rusya ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkiler ise tarihinde hiç olmadığı kadar iyi görünüyor. İki ülke arasında ticaret birkaç yıl içinde 5 milyar dolardan 20 milyar dolara çıktı. Türkiye, Almanyağdan sonra Rusyağnın dış ticaretinde ikinci sırada yer alıyor. Türk inşaat şirketlerinin Rusyağda yaptığı inşaatların kapasitesi 18 milyar dolar civarında. Her yıl iki milyon Rus turisti Türkiyeğye sıcak denizlere geliyor. Ayrıca bir çok noktada iki ülke arasında genel uzlaşmalar var. Putin ve Erdoğan 2006 yılında dört kez bir araya geldiler. İki ülke de Irakğın bölünmesine karşı. Gerek Ankara, gerek Moskova farklı nedenlerle de olsa ABDğnin Karadenizğde etkin varlığına karşılar. 
Bütün bunların, Türkiye ile Rusya arasında stratejik bir ittifak olduğunun söylenmesi için yeterli değil. Hatta ortaklıklar ön plana çıkarılırken, iki taraf arasındaki mevcut ve potansiyel anlaşmazlıklar görmemezlikten gelinmemeli. üünkü iki ülkenin arasında çok önemli stratejik ayrılıklar da var. Bunların başında Rusyağnın eski SSCB bölgesi petrol ve doğalgaz kaynakları üzerinde tekel kurma arzu ve politikasına karşı Ankarağnın özellikle Türk dünyasının doğalgaz ve petrol kaynaklarının Rusyağnın tekelinden kurtarma politikası geliyor. 
üstelik, Ankara bu arzusunda tek başına değil. AB ve ABDğde aynı şeyi istiyor. Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan petrol boru hattı bu politikanın sonucunda inşa edildi. şimdi bu boru hattına Kazak petrolünün de eklemlenmesine çalışılıyor. Rusyağnın doğalgaz üzerindeki tekelini kıracak olan bir diğer proje ise Hazar ve Ortadoğu doğalgazını Türkiye üzerinden Avrupağya aktaracak olan NABUCCO doğalgaz hattı. Avrupa Birliği, Rusyağnın doğalgaz tedarikinde tekel konumuna oturmasından çok rahatsız. Bu da Türkiye ile Rusyağnın menfaatlerinin birbirlerinden ayrıldığı bir diğer nokta. 
Esasen, Türkiye stratejik olarak öncelikle Türk Cumhuriyetleri olmak üzere eski Sovyet cumhuriyetlerinin Moskovağnın denetimi altında olmasını istemiyor. Rusyağnın ise temel hedefi bu. üzetle Türkiye ve Rusya dönemsel olarak bazı ortak endişeleri ve çıkarları taşımalarına rağmen bu Batılı kaynakların görmek/göstermek istediği kadar yoğun değil. Batı dünyası Ankarağnın en ufak milli politika arayışı karşısında ğTürkiye, ray mı değiştiriyor?ğ çığlıkları ile karşılamaktadır. 
Türkiye Batıdan gelen bu seslerden etkilenmeden, tek yanlı olarak Rusyağya enerji alanında bağlanmadan, Türk dünyasındaki çıkarlarını koruyarak ve Türk dünyasının bağımsızlığına destek vererek, Türk doğalgaz dağıtım şebekesini asla Moskovağnın eline teslim etmeden ikili ilişkilerin gelişmesi için çalışmalıdır. Ankara, ekonomik ilişkilerin Türkiyeğnin aleyhine gelişmemesi için etkili bir şekilde girişimlerde bulunmalıdır. ürneğin 6 milyar dolara kadar çıkan Laleli merkezli bavul ticaretine Moskovağnın kısıtlamalar getirmesine, Ankara sessiz kalmıştır. 
üzetle, Türkiye ile Rusya arasındaki ekonomik, politik, kültürel ilişkiler çok boyutlu ve iki tarafın menfaatlerini temsil eder bir şekilde ve gerekir ise Batıya rağmen gelişmelidir. Ancak, Türkiye ile Rusya arasında potansiyel bütün ihtilaf noktaları asla akıldan çıkarılmamalıdır. üünkü Moskova, Kafkasya ve Türkistanğda tekrar hakim güç olma arzularından vazgeçmemiştir. Türkiye kısa ve orta vadede Rusya ile zaman zaman Moskovağya rağmen dengeli bir ilişki sürdürür ise uzun vadede Moskova sadece Türkiyeğnin değil, bütün Türk dünyasının dostluğuna ihtiyaç duyacaktır.

----------

